# 2009 Maxima



## youngtm (Mar 10, 2008)

what news has anyone heard on the 2009 Maxima....does anyone know where I can see a picture of this model..thks T


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

There are some pics in this thread...
http://www.nissanforums.com/dallas-nissan-enthusiasts/142384-09-maxima.html

(DNE section)


----------

